# Eurojet Racing Turbo Kit?



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have heard that eurojet is building a turbo kit, I am planning on building my own kit, but if eurojet is relasing a kit that is cheaper and more powerful than the C2 than I may just wait. Anyone have some info on this?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nope. just gotta keep checking their facebook page for updates when they have any.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i check it at least once a day!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I check it at least once every hour! Sometimes more when I sitting in a boring class like economics:laugh:


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol I dont check it that often, But yea if they come out soon and need a group buy im in for it for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> I check it at least once every hour! Sometimes more when I sitting in a boring class like economics:laugh:


If you become friends, then as soon as they postyou would know. Right?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've called and got a bit of info...
They didn't have a date set.but they told me in august that the spring would be a good guess...
Don't quote me but they had some really promising ideas. They talked with me about the 2.5 having shallow ring landings so too much boost is no good. But a spacer will net some big reliable numbers and
The best part they said around 3 grand for a stage 2 I believe with front mount


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

simon-says said:


> If you become friends, then as soon as they postyou would know. Right?


yea i know i just get bored in class. but now that i'm home on winter break i check it only once every day or two just to see what they're posting


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I've called and got a bit of info...
> They didn't have a date set.but they told me in august that the spring would be a good guess...
> Don't quote me but they had some really promising ideas. They talked with me about the 2.5 having shallow ring landings so too much boost is no good. But a spacer will net some big reliable numbers and
> The best part they said around 3 grand for a stage 2 I believe with front mount


yep, they said that around feb, they could have the kit out in the market... i just sont think its gonna happen that soon.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was planning on building my kit in May, so for me if its out by then its all good in the neighborhood


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Turb...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

seems cheap enough:thumbup:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Turb...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> seems cheap enough:thumbup:


 
:laugh:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Turb...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> seems cheap enough:thumbup:


You've got to be kidding me.... I feel bad for someone trying to run a T15 on our cars... !

mkvjet, rofl at your sig!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> mkvjet, rofl at your sig!


:laugh: Had to do it, didn't think it was possible lol.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Turb...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> seems cheap enough:thumbup:


from the auction...

"Regardless of which turbocharger is sent with the kit, I am not responsible if turboboosting your car destroys the engine."


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

There has been been a lot of speculation about turbo kits becoming available for the 2.5 from other companies than C2 that will be better and cheaper. All I can say is Bull$h*t. I don't see any reliable sub $3000 turbo kits with 250-300+ HP coming out any time in soon...:screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

i know the guy who casts the manifolds in that ebay turbo kit. its actually not a bad piece, just a crappy turbo and upgrading to a ko4 isnt any better. he can cast them with any turbo flanges t3, t4, v band. but i wouldnt buy it cuz t15 is too small to make boost in my bobber. bad kit i recomend stay away from that!lol 

ill believe a $3000 eurojet kit when i see it. and not someone with a eurojet manifold they made a few of awhile ago. i bet it will be around 5k if it comes with decent parts. look at the bsh woa kit for the fsi, it is tubular manifold gt30 tial wastegate, all hardware, plus downpipe and sells for 
5k. ej will cost a little bit more in theory because of a handmade collector, and one more cylinder to run

i did put a set of their headers on a buddy's jetta and it sounds great.:thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ill believe a $3000 eurojet kit when i see it. and not someone with a eurojet manifold they made a few of awhile ago. i bet it will be around 5k if it comes with decent parts. look at the bsh woa kit for the fsi, it is tubular manifold gt30 tial wastegate, all hardware, plus downpipe and sells for
> 5k. ej will cost a little bit more in theory because of a handmade collector, and one more cylinder to run


This... This right here is why I picked up a C2 kit. Why would EuroJet honestly make more power *and* sell for less than C2's kit? C2's kit makes good power, has been reliable, and is tuned within safe parameters. If Eurojet is going to be making better power/using bigger injectors/ Better turbos... Why in god's name would they charge LESS? If people don't wanna pay for the numbers they produce, they can stay n/a or buy a c2 kit... Remember, you gotta pay to play.

Sure when all was said and done, I could have pieced together the setup for less, but then I'd have to deal with R&D that was already done and is proven to be reliable? Let alone get a tune...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

exactly:thumbup: plus thats 5k for the bsh woa without a bt file, injectors :thumbup: the c2 is a decent kit but in no way considered a bang for your buck. for a company like ej to use brand name parts bought at prod. cost would still have to sell around retail to make money on the kit. 
3k is to cheap unless they use a cheap turbo rated to 350hp which will blow up around 275 and cut corners. andre did it on a homeless budget and still spent what 5-6k, i dont remember but i bought all parts needed to build a custom kit and still spent more than 3k.

i say if it makes justifyable power 350-400 it will be worth the 5k price that makes sense, but if its constructed to just barely outperform c2 for a couple thousand more.......... not good:thumbup: 

i am optomistic tho that kit they were toying with last year looked great just would have cost around 4-5k minimum to sell


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

3k? not a COMPLETE kit. 
maybe hardware only. no fueling of software


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ass far as i knew it didnt include software.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

then thats the other $1000+


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

now im curious to see what eurojet does and what the kit looks like compared to the prototype kit they made last year. under 3k for maybe the turbo,manifold,downpipe. if it does put out big numbers then u will need forged rods, so another 600 bucks plus 90$/hr average labor cost.

dual bb garret gt3071's go for 1700 and 2k for billet wheel, i used the precision equivalent (dual bb billet wheel and still spent 1600 on just the turbo.

i compare ej kit they made last year to bsh woa kit because ej used the same hardware and turbo but also handmade the manifold as well. bsh sells that kit almost at what it cost to craft it. tubular manifolds arent cheap to make, u have to take labor rates, materials, cnc'd flange costs, plus not to mention crafting a 5-1 collector small enough to allow v-band or even t3.

andre did it as cheap as possible. if u want cheap turbo power that ebay kit is for u, just have a t3 flange welded on and buy a cheap turbo and ur set :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Another thing you can do is throw $300 down on C2's cast mani when they come out with it, pick up a used WG, used/deal on a turbo, get a Downpipe fabbed up, run your own piping, tap a return line in the oil pan, pick up oil lines, and fab your own charge piping... Along with finding a good tuner to help you out and injectors... You'd be set in the 3000-3500 ballpark range (when you factor in what you have to do with the SAI plumbing, and all the other custom pieces you'd have to make). If you're a good welder and have access to a shop, it really could be done on a good budget, but 99% of us don't have access to that stuff.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

You guys keep talking about a tune, but c2 sells just the software itself to your kit, which is $500, but still prices are not set they havent even released anything yet so you can't compare a kit that doesnt exist. IF it comes out they you can bash one company over another, C2 sels the only complete kit and its not bad numbers and from what I have seen great reliability. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

fdub15 said:


> You guys keep talking about a tune, but c2 sells just the software itself to your kit, which is $500, but still prices are not set they havent even released anything yet so you can't compare a kit that doesnt exist. IF it comes out they you can bash one company over another, C2 sels the only complete kit and its not bad numbers and from what I have seen great reliability. :thumbup:


:facepalm: no. nobody is comparing c2's kits in this thread. someone stated that the ej kit will be sub 3k with a fmic!lol c2 will be ej's competition and the discusion is that a year ago ej made a protype kit consisting of tubular manifold and top of the line parts. i compared projected pricing on the hopes that eurojet is releasing that kit. i also used bsh woa fsi kit to give an idea of what a similar kit but for the 5 cyl. will have to cost, which is 5k with no software and fueling parts(injectors)

anywayz the talks were that ej is tuning with unitronic as the software source not c2 lol
read my friend:beer:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> if u want cheap turbo power that ebay kit is for u, just have a t3 flange welded on and buy a cheap turbo and ur set :thumbup:


Sad but true
makes you wonder why develop a high quality kit.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :facepalm: no. nobody is comparing c2's kits in this thread. someone stated that the ej kit will be sub 3k with a fmic!lol c2 will be ej's competition and the discusion is that a year ago ej made a protype kit consisting of tubular manifold and top of the line parts. i compared projected pricing on the hopes that eurojet is releasing that kit. i also used bsh woa fsi kit to give an idea of what a similar kit but for the 5 cyl. will have to cost, which is 5k with no software and fueling parts(injectors)
> 
> anywayz the talks were that ej is tuning with unitronic as the software source not c2 lol
> read my friend:beer:





fdub15 said:


> I have heard that eurojet is building a turbo kit, I am planning on building my own kit, but if ****eurojet is relasing a kit that is cheaper and more powerful than the C2 than I may just wait.**** Anyone have some info on this?


Somebody did state that EJ's kit cheaper and more HP. You people have missed the fact that the C2 kit can have more power ie:300-350 with a head spacer kit for roughly $399 and the software will be just a different version. So for about $4900 you can get the C2 kit that puts out 325-350 HP. You need to check the options available with this kit... I know EJ is not the one who made these claims but it was stated.....:banghead:
The C2 kit is the only viable complete kit on the market period. And it is not overpriced compared to *home built* custom setups. The cost for quality parts is going to be close to the C2 kit and R&D and head aches are already done for you. Bolt it on and go.....opcorn:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I did say not to quote me! Rofl
But when I spoke with them I was told hardware... No tune. The fmic would fit under the rabbit front end with little to no mod. And the turbo used was going to be the billet turbine. Just saying what I was told.
Again it was probably just a little "oh I dunno" price quote but hey it made me excited. 
I assume that the price will be up there but from what I was told it'll be less than c2
Then again I may have heard wrong

after reading zleep's review tho I'm going with c2 only because I like the fact that they've been on the road now for sometime and reliability seems perfect


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> after reading zleep's review tho I'm going with c2 only because I like the fact that they've been on the road now for sometime and reliability seems perfect


I'm glad I could help.. You won't be disappointed. I've already put on 4000 literally trouble-free miles in the past month (I travel a lot). At first I was worried about boosting a car that spends 75% of it's time on the highway, but after talking with C2 and a few guys with over 10k on the setups, I have no worries. 

If you have any questions about the install, C2 always answers, or feel free to PM me and I'll shoot you my number.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol this got blown up a bit out of proportion, everything I have asked about is just something I heard. No big deal :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

a little birdie told me there will be a "entery level" lower priced 2.5L kit come spring from a know good company. i won't say who but the clues are.... starts with a letter, ends with a number and there is only one of each.  any they are they only ones to make a complete kit now.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> a little birdie told me there will be a "entery level" lower priced 2.5L kit come spring from a know good company. i won't say who but the clues are.... starts with a letter, ends with a number and there is only one of each.  any they are they only ones to make a complete kit now.


:thumbup::thumbup: Can't wait to see this


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> bsh sells that kit almost at what it cost to craft it. tubular manifolds arent cheap to make, u have to take labor rates, materials, cnc'd flange costs, plus not to mention crafting a 5-1 collector small enough to allow v-band or even t3.


Thank you. The guys we have here are the industry's best craftsman and although it might cost us a bit more on the front end, its more than made up for in customer satisfaction and lack of warranty claims.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> a little birdie told me there will be a "entery level" lower priced 2.5L kit come spring from a know good company. i won't say who but the clues are.... starts with a letter, ends with a number and there is only one of each.  any they are they only ones to make a complete kit now.


I thought there was already an entry level kit by said guys?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

even more entry level and still good stuff:wave:


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> even more entry level and still good stuff:wave:


 Do you have any more info about the kit or can you not say?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not yet.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

cast manifold?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you call Eurojet and get a hold of Joel, he will usually tell you enough to keep you excited as far as their choice of hardware. I dunno how much of that info I can share with you guys, but its probably close to nothing. All I'm gonna say is this kit should be a MONSTER! They're actually much farther along than people think. They've chosen a VERY nice turbo and software supplier, FMIC that fits the rabbit bumper, and are trying to make it more affordable than C2's kit. But even if it costs the same/more/less compared to C2... I'm going with EJ simply because I feel it will do more for my money. EJ always makes VERY impressive stuff IMHO. If it's anything like their EJ400 BT kit(and I'm told it will be quite similar in ways) then I'M ONBOARD! It's not that C2's kits aren't nice and reliable... I just don't feel like spending 5-6k to get numbers similar to that of a stage 2 or K04 GTI. I'd rather spend that same money and blow BT GTI's away! I know there are no numbers to back it up yet... but I have a hunch the size of russia that Eurojet and Unitronic are gonna make us proud!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> If you call Eurojet and get a hold of Joel, he will usually tell you enough to keep you excited as far as their choice of hardware. I dunno how much of that info I can share with you guys, but its probably close to nothing. All I'm gonna say is this kit should be a MONSTER! They're actually much farther along than people think. They've chosen a VERY nice turbo and software supplier, FMIC that fits the rabbit bumper, and are trying to make it more affordable than C2's kit. But even if it costs the same/more/less compared to C2... I'm going with EJ simply because I feel it will do more for my money. EJ always makes VERY impressive stuff IMHO. If it's anything like their EJ400 BT kit(and I'm told it will be quite similar in ways) then I'M ONBOARD! It's not that C2's kits aren't nice and reliable... I just don't feel like spending 5-6k to get numbers similar to that of a stage 2 or K04 GTI. I'd rather spend that same money and blow BT GTI's away! I know there are no numbers to back it up yet... but I have a hunch the size of russia that Eurojet and Unitronic are gonna make us proud!


See... At that much power, You're gonna need a head spacer or straight up internals. That requires removing the cylinder head, regardless of the choice of which route you go. It's gonna be a headache, especially for the DIY'er. Either way, if they finally release it, that means there are 2 badass companies making turbo kits for the Rabbit. It's a win-win whatever way you want to look at it.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

~kInG~ said:


> cast manifold?


I want one.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> See... At that much power, You're gonna need a head spacer or straight up internals. That requires removing the cylinder head, regardless of the choice of which route you go. It's gonna be a headache, especially for the DIY'er. Either way, if they finally release it, that means there are 2 badass companies making turbo kits for the Rabbit. It's a win-win whatever way you want to look at it.


I was actually thinking of running a Eurojet kit with a FMIC and head spacer until I have more $$$. Though internals are definitely the project after the turbo kit. I'm still "prepping" my rabbit and my bank account for the extra horses, so I'm in no real rush for the kit to come out. But that doesn't mean I can't wait to see this thing of beauty. EJ parts are always so clean and mean looking. So pumped!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Gunbunny08 said:


> C2's kit. But even if it costs the same/more/less compared to C2... I'm going with EJ simply because I feel it will do more for my money. ways) It's not that C2's kits aren't nice and reliable... I just don't feel like spending 5-6k to get numbers similar to that of a stage 2 or K04 GTI. I'd rather spend that same money and blow BT GTI's away!


 Keep that dream alive.....my son has a APR stg 2+ ,exhaust,intake,etc,etc on a late 2008 GTI with TSI motor. My 2007 2.5 w/C2 stg 2 kit w/exhaust etc. Comparing the power and speed, the GTI has a little more low end power,the 2.5 has more upper power band. From to 0 to 145+.... They are very very close in pickup and speed, trust me on this. The cost to get both cars to this point was not all that far apart. The cost for a C2 stg 3 kit that will net you 325-375 HP will be cheaper price wise than a K04 kit for the GTI and the power will be the same or better. I'm not dissing any of the other companies producing parts for the VW. I have purchased good products from all of them. I just don't like seeing one good company get trash talked about a good product compared to *woulda,coulda,shoulda* I'm saying why are all these people saying this one is better,this one is also cheaper....wait until it's here first. Then compare and see. I can mouth off and say I have a turbo kit that's better and cheaper than all of them. Does it make the statement true? no!!! So lets keep this REAL!. If it ain't for sale yet...then it doesn't exist......:banghead: The C2 stg 3 kit with head spacer kit is under $5000.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

darkk said:


> Keep that dream alive.....my son has a APR stg 2+ ,exhaust,intake,etc,etc on a late 2008 GTI with TSI motor. My 2007 2.5 w/C2 stg 2 kit w/exhaust etc. Comparing the power and speed, the GTI has a little more low end power,the 2.5 has more upper power band. From to 0 to 145+.... They are very very close in pickup and speed, trust me on this. The cost to get both cars to this point was not all that far apart. The cost for a C2 stg 3 kit that will net you 325-375 HP will be cheaper price wise than a K04 kit for the GTI and the power will be the same or better. I'm not dissing any of the other companies producing parts for the VW. I have purchased good products from all of them. I just don't like seeing one good company get trash talked about a good product compared to *woulda,coulda,shoulda* I'm saying why are all these people saying this one is better,this one is also cheaper....wait until it's here first. Then compare and see. I can mouth off and say I have a turbo kit that's better and cheaper than all of them. Does it make the statement true? no!!! So lets keep this REAL!. If it ain't for sale yet...then it doesn't exist......:banghead: The C2 stg 3 kit with head spacer kit is under $5000.


I agree with not bashing companies.. Shoot.. I have C2's kit with a EuroJet 3in exhaust modded to mate up to the C2 setup. I'm just gonna say that I like them both.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Headspacers don't fix anything. If u go over 350whp not claimed power u should get rods anyway.599$ for rods or 399$ for a spacer. Id just go with internals personally. I also heard another huge company wants to develope a turbo kit for 2.5 5 cyl. As well as get the fsi/tsi stage 4 kit done. But then again that was a year ago. I'm Kind of excited about the eurojet kit tho. I'm thinking about that for my ladys rabbit.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

um, sorry incorrect.... headspacer do work...and work very well.

example R32 turbo...
-stock compression you can do 9psi max(safely) and get 350whp.
-same setup, add spacer you can boost to 15psi and be at 400-420.
-add fuel pump and boost to 24psi and get 500. 
-after 500, rods need to be added...525 is bending time!

all on the same setup, only doing spacer


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Josh,
R32 pistons have a much thicker dome than Rabbit 2.5 pistons. Whatever the case head spacers do work but the 2.5 pistons are pretty much in the same league as AEG 2.0 8V pistons.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i agree. they are thicker ring walls. but its been proven on the 2.5L to work perfect IF you don't over boost it. 15-18psi is fair game with a headspacer on a correctly tuned 2.5L,


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

darkk said:


> Keep that dream alive.....my son has a APR stg 2+ ,exhaust,intake,etc,etc on a late 2008 GTI with TSI motor. My 2007 2.5 w/C2 stg 2 kit w/exhaust etc. Comparing the power and speed, the GTI has a little more low end power,the 2.5 has more upper power band. From to 0 to 145+.... They are very very close in pickup and speed, trust me on this. The cost to get both cars to this point was not all that far apart. The cost for a C2 stg 3 kit that will net you 325-375 HP will be cheaper price wise than a K04 kit for the GTI and the power will be the same or better. I'm not dissing any of the other companies producing parts for the VW. I have purchased good products from all of them. I just don't like seeing one good company get trash talked about a good product compared to *woulda,coulda,shoulda* I'm saying why are all these people saying this one is better,this one is also cheaper....wait until it's here first. Then compare and see. I can mouth off and say I have a turbo kit that's better and cheaper than all of them. Does it make the statement true? no!!! So lets keep this REAL!. If it ain't for sale yet...then it doesn't exist......:banghead: The C2 stg 3 kit with head spacer kit is under $5000.


 I wasn't bashing any company. You even quoted the part where I said, "C2 kits are nice and reliable". I actually like to think of C2 kits somewhat like the APR turbo kits. They're both complete kits and have 100% plug and play reliablitly. While both of those kits are great, fun, and have little to no issues, they do not produce the kind of power some of us are looking for. All I'm saying is that I would personally like a bit more performance out of the turbo kit I choose for my car. But if the Eurojet kit doesn't happen... I'll probably go with a C2 stage 3 kit and I'm sure I would be satisfied. I also agree that a head spacer is quite effective and allows you to run considerably more boost. But a HS does way more for the VR6 than it does for a 2.5L. stupid pistons!:banghead: But it is definetly an alternative to doing internals, especially when you consider the massive price difference. All in all, Every company that shows us 5 bangers some love is awesome IMO.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I actually like to think of C2 kits somewhat like the APR turbo kits. They're both complete kits and have 100% plug and play reliablitly.


I support both companies but no offense APR & C2 are in completely different leagues. Investment cast manifold vs welded manifold and complete OEM integration vs entry level performance integration.

How many of you in here are actually turbocharged?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I am. Darkk is. TeamZleep is. Josh has more than enough experience with the 2.5. There may be more, but I am not sure...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> I support both companies but no offense APR & C2 are in completely different leagues. Investment cast manifold vs welded manifold and complete OEM integration vs entry level performance integration.
> How many of you in here are actually turbocharged?


I have the turbo kit on my Jetta with 30,000 +/- the kits are different types of kits. APR is an upgrade to OEM look and fit for the 4 cyl. C2 is straight up aftermarket for the 2.5L. But C2 does now have a cast manifold instead of the welded one. A lot of people here are comparing apples to oranges anyways. My point was and still is. There is only one company selling a complete and tested kit for the 2.5L motor. I'm sure eventually some one else will produce a kit, but until then. They should stop making comparisons to something that does not exist.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

darkk said:


> should stop making comparisons to something that does not exist.


:beer: stupid old line? proof is in the pudding? :laugh: wheres bill cosby?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> um, sorry incorrect.... headspacer do work...and work very well.
> 
> example R32 turbo...
> -stock compression you can do 9psi max(safely) and get 350whp.
> ...


Vr6... not skiny brittle 2.5 rods. I held one of each a week ago when I did my forged rods and pistons.They actually seem smaller in diameter than stock 1.8t rods. I would love to see a 450+ HP Vr with unfractured oem rods.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> I support both companies but no offense APR & C2 are in completely different leagues. Investment cast manifold vs welded manifold and complete OEM integration vs entry level performance integration.
> 
> How many of you in here are actually turbocharged?


 I wasn't comparing the quality of the hardware between APR and C2. I was comparing them in the sense that they both produce complete kits that are plug and play, safely tuned producing moderate numbers, and of course reliable. It seems that both of these companies are looking to make fun, safe, daily driveable turbo kits, rather than turbo kits for horsepower junkies. They have the same demographic is what I'm trying to say. I know they're in different leagues, as we don't see a C2 race team out there with the big boys. But they make kits for the same type of customer. I'm not bashing anyone or comparing apples and oranges. C2 is a great company and I support them for being the first ones to boost the 2.5L, but I'm looking for a different setup than what they're offering. From what Joel told me a while back, the Eurojet kit is EXACTLY what I'm looking for. BTW I'm not turbocharged yet obviously, but I've been looking into turbocharging my motor since i bought my car back in '07. And I'm no noob when it comes to cars or mechanical compitence.


----------

